# ZPHC Store aka ZPHC pharmaceuticals



## Troy (Jun 17, 2021)

has anyone heard of _ZPHC_ pharmaceuticals i checked em out and they only do paypal and bitcoin leaving a paper trail a mile wide


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 17, 2021)

Zphc is a reputable european manufacturer as far as i know, so whatever website you are on is probably a scam profiting off the zphc name.

99% sure zphc doesn't sell to the public.


----------



## Troy (Jun 17, 2021)

The boxes book legit unfortunately it also had a case number on it sure did feel like a court case number but it was part of the box


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 17, 2021)

They should have a seal on any boxes and a serial number to check authenticity. I think this is the website where you can run tue serial numbers:

https://zphc.co/


----------



## Troy (Jun 17, 2021)

Check the box in the picture and the serial numbers are legit


----------



## Mr._Goodington (Jun 18, 2021)

ZPHC is very solid, there tren was the best I used about 5 years or so ago.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jun 22, 2021)

Good, solid company. I know many that like ZPHC.


----------



## Forthewin1123 (Jun 22, 2021)

It's hard to not leave any paper trail these days.. not everyone is tech savvy.. I've seen great sources use zelle and pay pal for more trusted customers..btc is everyone.. monero from my understanding is safer then most but a pain in the ass for alot of people.. once you do the transfer a few times it's not hard at all


----------



## Jvolman (Mar 15, 2022)

Troy said:


> has anyone heard of _ZPHC_ pharmaceuticals i checked em out and they only do paypal and bitcoin leaving a paper trail a mile wide


Is their online store legit?


----------



## Undecanator (Mar 15, 2022)

One word:

Trash


----------



## Jvolman (Mar 15, 2022)

Undecanator said:


> One word:
> 
> Trash


Is there a better place to order gear from


----------



## Undecanator (Mar 15, 2022)

Jvolman said:


> Is there a better place to order gear from


Walgreens


----------



## bashy2002 (Sunday at 12:04 PM)

Just found this post and was checking, is zphcstore.com legit or a scam?
I placed an order and they wanted payment through Bitcoin or CashApp


----------

